# My absolute favorites- soap art



## zajanatural (Dec 31, 2007)

These are a few of my favorites that I have soaped, I was quite proud of the way to colors turned out. Been pushing restocking them back for quite awhile, frankly because I am scared they won't look as good.  I had quite a few people say that the Luctor actually made them feel "hot and bothered" when they looked at it. Lol, who knew that soap could be a visual aphrodisiac!  I am going to try and recreate the looks again over the weekend, I hope I can do it. Its so hard to do repeats sometimes.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice Z!  You came a long way baby as they say! 8) 

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU SHOULD POST MORE OFTEN!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2007)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Neil (Dec 31, 2007)

These are without exception some of the nicest Ive seen yet, Very visually stimulating and as well motivating. The technic you use is an art form. Let me say as a SAP newby your soap gives me a very high goal to achive.
 Thank you for sharing your art and your great talent.


----------



## FSowers (Jan 1, 2008)

Now that is soaping GREATNESS!!!


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! 





Tutorial?  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!

and I agree, a tutorial would be great!!


----------



## zajanatural (Jan 1, 2008)

*blushing* Thanks everyone! I just might do a tutorial or two.


----------



## bubblesink (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow!  Those look awesome!


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 3, 2008)

I must add my take on these beautiful soaps!  They are very unique and unusual.  Good luck replicating them!!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Gayle (Jan 4, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> *blushing* Thanks everyone! I just might do a tutorial or two.



Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee do a tutorial!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I second that.  Please do a tutorial.

Chris


----------



## edco76 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for making me feel bad   J/k those look great!


----------



## zajanatural (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for looking! Of course I ended up not doing them, and my camera batteries need to be replaced. So next week I shall do them and take pics along the way as a tutorial


----------



## Lane (Jan 7, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> Thanks for looking! Of course I ended up not doing them, and my camera batteries need to be replaced. So next week I shall do them and take pics along the way as a tutorial



Looks forward to the tutorial!! I have the hardest time with swirls...


----------



## TAS (Jan 8, 2008)

Outstanding!
TAS


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh wow. Those are beautiful


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!!

May I ask what type/brand coloring you use?


----------



## Lavada Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my just beautiful. I am totally amazed! Would you share the type of colorants you used?  They are so vibrant. A tutorial would be wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work. It really gives incentive to coloring soap and the awesome art that comes from it.   Judy


----------



## Mandy (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh wow. THose are beautiful.


----------

